# LiPo and LiFe



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Is charging a LiFe battery different than a LiPo?

I was looking into using a LiFe battery for the RX in my car, have a LiPo compatible charger and did not want to buy another charger unless I have to.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Not as far as I know. 
Check out www.maxamps.com for detailed info.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

ScottH said:


> Is charging a LiFe battery different than a LiPo?
> 
> I was looking into using a LiFe battery for the RX in my car, have a LiPo compatible charger and did not want to buy another charger unless I have to.


It is not different in procedure or concept but you need a charger with a specific LiFe setting (many manufacturers call this an "A123" mode) because the max charge voltage is different. LiFe has a voltage limit of 7.4V while for LiPo it is 8.4.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow what is LiFe? Im gone for a few months and stuff changes again go figure.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

They are really nothing new as they have been around for awhile now. I believe they were originally marketed by A123. They have different internal chemistry than a lipo making them safer (less likely to "burn" explosively) but also have a lower usable voltage of 3.3 per cell. One of the R/C magazines did a test with these and lipos. They basically beat the heck out of each of them with a sledge to see what would happen. The lipo as I remember burned rather explosively whereas the life pack just kind of smoldered. I have a feeling as technology comes around we will be moving into these or other battery chemistry over lipo due to this fact.


----------

